# Tips for Waking Up a Grumpy Hedgehog?



## brian1546 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey All, 

Does anyone have any good tips for waking up a grumpy and huffy hedgehog for playtime? 

Thanks!

~~Brian


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I call out my Riley's name in a sing-song voice first. Then I nudge him a bit to wake him, let him know I'm there, then uncover him so he looks up and around, then I scoop him up.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I find if I talk to them quietly before while waking them they don't seem to be as "grumpy"


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

If I scoop Quigley in his blanket and let him wake up in my hands or snuggle in and fall asleep on me he is much less grumpy. Sometimes motion will wake him up so I gently rock him until he opens. I rock him by holding him on his back in his ball and then tilting his head back and forth. Bribing with meal worms has also been successful.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Choose a consistent time to wake your hedgie every night so that hedgie will be used to what's going on when. 

When it's time, talk or sing to hedgie first. Do other things around hedgie that need doing; eg, changing water, food, spot cleaning, etc... This will give your little one more time to acclimate to the fact that it's time to get up... sorta like hitting snooze on your alarm clock. Then, after all that, go ahead and approach hedgie slowly... gently peeling back hedgie's blanket or slowly lifting hedgie's igloo while talking or singing. Then go ahead and pick your little one up.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I usually do what needs to be done around the cage first... Wheel cleaning, giving fresh food and water, and I know that he's already 'awake' because every so often, I'll here a hiss :lol: 

Then I'll talk to him and scoop his entire blanket(with him in it) up, and gently place him on the floor and slowly "unwrap" him. I'll usually have some sort of treat waiting for him as well. Then I'll transfer him to the cuddle fleece and off we go.


----------

